# showing Carly tomorrow at a UKC show



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

To continue my ongoing "science" experiment where I show my fancy ASL show dogs in UKC, I'm entering Carly tomorrow in a show.

Last fall, just to see what would happen, I entered Sage in a local UKC show. She is shown in AKC, has 13 points with a 4 point major, and 4 major reserves. She has a couple of Best of Breeds, and one of those Breeds was over specials (champions). I entered her in the UKC show and she was pretty much dumped. Well, so much for that. 

Fast forward to tomorrow. Carly's turn. Carly is an AKC champion, who finished her championship with 3 majors (one of them being a 4 pt major), and a Best of Breed from the classes. She also has Grand Champion points (over a couple of specials) - a couple of Best of Breeds as a special, and a couple of Selects. I only show her for fun, because she loves it. I don't want to spend what little money I have on a GCh! 

The young girl that is going to show her for me called tonight. I asked her if there were very many GSDs there and she said yes, but the bitches were all kind of spooky, and the bitch that she tried to show today, she couldn't even get it in the ring. So apparently miss Carly has a decent chance, since she is an experienced show dog, who loves to show and frankly never puts a foot down wrong. The girl can move! That said, if she isn't dumped, I'll be seriously surprised. Well, whatever happens, Carly will be happy to go to a dog show.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good Luck!!!!!!!!

Please update tomorrow, someday I will go to a dog show...


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of your girls that you would be willing to share? Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

oh, I'll give you the low down, lol. I really really really don't expect the judge to like her, based on what I've seen at the UKC shows here in the past, though I could be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> Do you have any pictures of your girls that you would be willing to share? Good luck tomorrow!!


Sure thing! Let me see what I have here on my Macbook...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So here's Carly - Ch. Lauremi's No Reservations


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And yes, she's a teeny bit out of shape right now. We've both been couch potatoes lately! She's not fat, if you look at her from above - she has a definite waist, but she's never really regained her figure after having a litter.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have fun and good luck...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And the beautiful miss Sage - Lauremi's Whim Z v Jakmar


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's just for fun. I must really be bored to do this. It's almost 10 pm and I need to bath that dog if I'm going to show her tomorrow. I'm definitely not getting up at 6:00 am to go bath her! Ugh, who's bright idea was this???


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but what's the difference between UKC and AKC? Besides the acronym?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

McWeagle said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the difference between UKC and AKC? Besides the acronym?


Just two different registries.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So, we just got back from the UKC show, which, as usual, makes my head explode. 

I've done my share of losing in AKC (admittedly not much losing with this particular bitch), but at least I can figure out what the judge that day is looking for. I've gone to 4 UKC shows now, and I have no idea what they are seeing in any of the GSDs that are put up. At all. Did I say at all? At all. 

Anyway, my beautiful moving girl got reserve to a big white bitch. A friend of mine that was there showing a couple of other breeds turned to me and just stared at me, astonished. What the...? 

End of my "science experiment". I've learned that GSDs in UKC is not for me. I haven't seen a single GSD in any of those four shows that I would take home with me. It was kind of disturbing.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Interesting outcome to your science experiment. Oh! they are lovely! I like the moving photo.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Diane, so sorry. I thought that white shepherds were not show dogs.... Are they 100% purebred (how did the white come to be) all along the line...?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Debanneball said:


> Diane, so sorry. I thought that white shepherds were not show dogs.... Are they 100% purebred (how did the white come to be) all along the line...?



Yes, the white shepherds are purebred. They can't be shown in conformation in AKC, but can be shown in UKC. I'm not complaining that she got beat by a white dog, I'm complaining, lol, because she got beat by a dog that I have no clue why the judge liked her over Carly. At all.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> Interesting outcome to your science experiment. Oh! they are lovely! I like the moving photo.



Thanks! I like that photo too. Even though she was coming to a halt, she still looks good.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have tried UKC, and to those that enjoy it, I commend you. I didn't care for it at all.

I didn't even have anything entered, just went to check it out. Not the place for me.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I have tried UKC, and to those that enjoy it, I commend you. I didn't care for it at all.
> 
> I didn't even have anything entered, just went to check it out. Not the place for me.



I hear you!


----------

